# Overnight sensation bookshelves and "cerberus" sub



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

Has anyone on here built either of these? I'm planning to build both for a record player setup I have. All the reviews seems super positive. I'm planning on powering the whole thing with one of the 2.1 plate amps from PE, which should make for a super clean look.


----------



## ike3000 (Mar 28, 2008)

Interested in seeing what you find. I'm thinking about building the overnight sensations for my son to put in his play room. I will power it from a Dayton Audio DTA-100a. I put all his sing-a-long songs on my old ipod and he loves putting on his cheapo headphones and dancing around the room. I think he will enjoy having good music to listen to while playing with his trains.


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

Guess nobody built these on here LOL. Oh well, there are a ton of reviews, etc on PE techtalk or DIYaudio.com.


----------



## ike3000 (Mar 28, 2008)

yea, they got great reviews on PE. for the price, i don't think you can go wrong.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Thanks a lot!!(that was sarcasm -Lol)

Didn't know about these babies. But my curiosity is peaked. Probably going to have build a set of these to see what they are like. I need another set of speakers like I need a hole-in-the head.


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

The same guy who designed the original version of these also has a sweet open baffle project that I'd love to do one day as well. It's called the "Sunflowers". Look it up if your interested. And while we're at it, there are a ton of awesome DIY designs on Speaker Design Works. I've built some of them and the designer really knows his stuff and provides a ton of details, all for free.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Looks like I have some reading to do.


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

Well I finished building the speakers, but decided to forgo the sub. These little guys get down into the 40 Hz range at a fair volume. Sufficient for most of the stuff I listen to on vinyl. I'm going to shoot some legit photos later on, but here's one from my phone.


----------



## Loudy (Nov 10, 2010)

Sorry I missed this post. I built these and finished them about the same way you did. I used flat black on the baffle and Minwax "Special walnut" stain on the remainder. Due to size, these replaced a set of "Re-fried Dayton III's" and they are paired with a coffee table Dayton Titanic 15". I am powering the Overnight Sensations form a Yamaha receiver and the sub is from a Europower EP1500. I have the Yamaha crossed fairly high and the small speakers sound great and can get loud in this arrangement.

Like the rest of the reviews state, this design is a winner for what they are designed to do!

I bought the kit from:

Overnight Sensation Speaker kit (Single) - Speaker Kits DIY Sound Group


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Loudy said:


> Sorry I missed this post. I built these and finished them about the same way you did. I used flat black on the baffle and Minwax "Special walnut" stain on the remainder. Due to size, these replaced a set of "Re-fried Dayton III's" and they are paired with a coffee table Dayton Titanic 15". I am powering the Overnight Sensations form a Yamaha receiver and the sub is from a Europower EP1500. I have the Yamaha crossed fairly high and the small speakers sound great and can get loud in this arrangement.
> 
> Like the rest of the reviews state, this design is a winner for what they are designed to do!
> 
> ...





ecbmxer said:


> Well I finished building the speakers, but decided to forgo the sub. These little guys get down into the 40 Hz range at a fair volume. Sufficient for most of the stuff I listen to on vinyl. I'm going to shoot some legit photos later on, but here's one from my phone.


They turned out nice! Defintely post some better pics when you get a chance. I have been bouncing around all kind of ideas. Would like to build an ipod dock like the "Sprite" with my son. Then I think about a set of OS's with a Lepai LP-2020a or Dayton DTA-100a


----------



## Loudy (Nov 10, 2010)

Old Skewl said:


> They turned out nice! Defintely post some better pics when you get a chance. I have been bouncing around all kind of ideas. Would like to build an ipod dock like the "Sprite" with my son. Then I think about a set of OS's with a Lepai LP-2020a or Dayton DTA-100a


I have both the Lepai and the DTA-100a. For the Overnight Sensations, I would definitely recommended the DTA for more power. I have not tested them but the OS's do not appear to be very sensitive.


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

The DTA is great. Thats what I'm using to power them. However the QC is poor with those amps. The first one I got had horrible hiss/noise at any gain level. I exchanged it and the new one is silent. I just hope it holds up. PE also has a ~50W/ch @ 8ohm regular AB amp for ~$120. But it was too big for where I needed to put it. Plus the DTA has RCA inputs in the back (where I have the phono preamp plugged in) and then a separate 3.5mm plug on the front for an iPod, etc. 

Every time I finish a set of home speakers I end up wanting to build another pair almost immediately, haha. I'm going to do a set of the Tritrix TL mains ASAP to match my Tritrix center and MTs (will be moved to surround duty) in the basement. I've also been intrigued by the Zaph SR71 design.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

I am all over the place right now. Those Nano Neo MTMs have me intrigued, but I don't know if I want to build my own enclosures from scratch the first time around. The Statement Monitors would be real nice too. I'll probably do the Overnight Sensations or the Nano Neo TM since DIY Soundgroup has a CNC kit available. And I want to do an ipod dock like the Sprite for my son. It has been to darn cold to work in my garage lately though, it needs to come back to some normal PA winter temps!!

Nano Neo Speaker Kit (Single) - Complete Kits - Speaker Kits DIY Sound Group


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

Yea those are sweet too. Real similar to the OS I bet. I've also been toying with the idea of some statements. But I don't think I can give them the 18" they need from the back wall. I feel like if you're gonna get into statements you should just say **** it and build the full sizers for only ~$200 more! Check out the "Finalists" as well. DIY sound has a kit for them. They're also on Curt's page @ speakerdesignworks.com


----------

